# chest pain



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

My mom has fibro and she has the chest pain but she really feels it is heart because it is painful right at her heart and she loves to walk but it has gotten to where she cannot do that without it hurting so bad she is crying and she really cannot do anything with out hurting is this typical with fibro or could it really be heart problems


----------

